# ruger 77 or win 70



## iwojima (Dec 15, 2009)

I am thinking of buying my first rifle and kinda narrowed it down to one of these rifles and wanted to know what experiences people have had with them. Also where would the best prices be around the gr area? I am currently stationed in va and will be up shortly for xmas which is when i plan on buying one of these rifles and would be thankfull for all advice. Oh i am not really sure what caliber but am thinking of a 308, 270 or maybe a 243.

thanks
iwo sailor


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I like both of these rifles. I would probably lean toward the Ruger right now... The M70 was just reintroduced and I have shot one and it seemed pretty nice. Did you handle the weapons? Did one jump out at you as feeling better to you?

I love both of my .308 (m70) and .270. So that is a toss up there. The .243 is nice too- but less power to jump up to larger game in the future.

Good luck. Thank you for your service too.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Depends on which model 70. I am in love with the Win Model 70 Featherweight. I am going to pick one up in 7mm-08 when I can afford to.


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

I have owned both the M77 and the M-70 several times but feel that the Remington 700 is hands down the most accurate out of the box rifle avaiable period. 

IMO I would look at a SS SPS in the caliber of you're choice and go kill stuff. Plus the Remington 700 is like the Chevy 350 of guns, TONS of aftermarket parts. 

Take a look at some of the benchrest forums and see what they are shooting, there not shooting Rugers or Winchesters. Not that either are bad guns, IMO the Remington is just better...

This is a stock Remington LVSF in 7-08, I have had the crown recut, trigger cleaned up and bedded in a McMillan stock with some bolt work for looks only, something I would do to any factory rifle. This one has shot in the .1's with my loads on a regular basis. 

Please dont take this as a knock on Rugers or Winnys, cuz its not. 

Shown in its old stock a Ti take off, more good use parts for Remingtons


















Here in the new McMillan handle


----------



## HoytRLWinstonGuy (Aug 28, 2005)

Rem 700s make nice custom rifles but IMO I like the Ruger for hunting for a hunter who wants good accuracy combined with reliability and isnt concerned with bench shooting except to sight in. The M77 is based on the Mauser 98 bolt gun which for 100 years has been the standard for bolt rifles around the world especially in dangerous game rifles. The full length extractor is proven and a 3 position saftey allows the gun to be unloaded while still in safe mode. I have to say that I do love my Remington 700ML muzzleloader. I carry an M77 in .338 for bears in Alaska. The older Model 70's are awesome but watch out for the newer ones becasue the company has been so volitile in the last couple of years. Pre-64 Model 70's are legendary. M77, 70, 700, none are bad choices.


----------



## HoytRLWinstonGuy (Aug 28, 2005)

Passport......that rifle is a beauty.....holy cow. Whats the tape on the barrel in the deer picture?


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

passport said:


> Take a look at some of the benchrest forums and see what they are shooting, there not shooting Rugers or Winchesters. Not that either are bad guns, IMO the Remington is just better...


I can tell down at Raton, and a lot of the ranges here in Colorado, you see a lot of benchrester's using the Savages to build from, They say the Remmy are great, but the Savage has so many options to, plus you can't switch barrel a Remmy like you can a Savage. 

Is that a McMillan or a Banser, looks great.


----------



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

Passport,

I see your from the Grand Haven area, who does your rifle work for you?
Anyone local?
Thanks, Dave


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Ruger. Check out their new compacts.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

HoytRLWinstonGuy said:


> The older Model 70's are awesome but watch out for the newer ones becasue the company has been so volitile in the last couple of years. Pre-64 Model 70's are legendary. M77, 70, 700, none are bad choices.


I'd stay away from any Mod 70 made in the 90's up until USRAC folded. The new ones are FN Browning and there is nothing volatile about FN or their production. The new Mod 70's should be nice rifles. That said, I'd take the Ruger Hawkeye over the 70 everytime. (I prefer the 700 myself). The Rugers are built here...the mod 70 is not, another plus for the Ruger. 


Passport, that is a bad ass rig!! Love that bolt! Who did the custom bolt work if I may ask?


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

HoytRLWinstonGuy said:


> Passport......that rifle is a beauty.....holy cow. Whats the tape on the barrel in the deer picture?


To put on the end to keep debris and other junk out. The tape wrapped around is extra if he fires a shot, he can put another piece over it. And I agree, excellent looking rifles.


----------



## rjg30 (Apr 17, 2007)

I agree with Passport. Rem. model 700 mountain rifle. I shoot a nearly identical handload with similar results.


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

Asphalt Dave said:


> Passport,
> 
> I see your from the Grand Haven area, who does your rifle work for you?
> Anyone local?
> Thanks, Dave


 
That gun was done by Kampfeld Customs http://www.kampfeldcustom.com/ by far the best guy in the game IMO and I have used a buinch of em. Karl has done several rifles for me and every one is crazy accurate.


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

HoytRLWinstonGuy said:


> Passport......that rifle is a beauty.....holy cow. Whats the tape on the barrel in the deer picture?


 
TAPE YOUR MUZZLE!!!!!!!!!!! I ALWAYS put tape over my muzzle to keep rain, dirt or whatever out. I also wrap some extra around the barrel if Im lucky enough to blow off what was there. It has zero effect on accuracy, the pressure blows the tape of before the bullet gets there.


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

Not to hijack the thread but here are a few other rifles Karl has done for me.



223AI









Shoots like this









223


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks for the link. Has given me some ideas for sure. A little .338 Federal project in a mod 7. I assume the 700 covers the Mod 7 as well. Would love to have him flute the barrel, the bolt and skeletonize the bolt with the tactical handle. Now to find a suitable donor gun.


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

Let me know how that 338 Fed works out for ya, been thinking about one for myself. Seems to me that if a guy kept the ranges inside 300 there is not much it wont do.


----------



## mihunter (Oct 7, 2002)

I LOVE my Ruger M77 Hawkeye in .280 Rem. When I first bought it my plan was to have some trigger work done and restock it in a Mcmillian but the gun shoots so well with Federal Fusions I'm not gonna touch anything. I couldn't be happier and I think it's a pretty sharp looking gun to boot.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

passport said:


> I have owned both the M77 and the M-70 several times but feel that the Remington 700 is hands down the most accurate out of the box rifle avaiable period.
> 
> IMO I would look at a SS SPS in the caliber of you're choice and go kill stuff. Plus the Remington 700 is like the Chevy 350 of guns, TONS of aftermarket parts.
> 
> ...


 Wow, thats a pretty nice work bench. I'd go M-77


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

Nuffin wrong with a M-77, MIhunter did his right to be sure, hell of a good buck too!!

I really like the fact that there 100% USA made and the new Hawkeye is a nice rig.


----------

